
IEEE Spectrum: 25 Microchips That Shook the World - niyazpk
http://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/processors/25-microchips-that-shook-the-world/
======
jmah
Original discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=589555>

------
rbanffy
Again? Another 25? ;-)

